# Alle möglichen Buchstabenkombinationen in einem String



## badmaxx (16. Jun 2009)

Hi@all,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Mögichkeit mir einen String mit belibiger Länge mit allen möglich Buchstabenkombinationen ausgeben zulassen.
Also wenn ich sage 3 Zeichen dann soll er mir
aaa
aab
aac
...
aba
abb
abc
...
baa
bab
bac
...
usw.
ausgeben.

Ich steh vor 2 Problemen:
1. Ich bin mir noch nich ganz sicher wie ich die Buchstaben hol.
Ich hab mir überlegt entweder über char und der Nummer des Character oder über ein CharArray des ich selber füll. Was haltet ihr für sinnvoller bzw. habt ihr ne bessere Idee?
2. Wie erstell ich den String? Bei der Frage steh ich grad komplett auf dem Schlauch 

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Gruß Maxi


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jun 2009)

Hilft http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/81973-combinatorics.html ? Bei Fragen einfach bescheidfr..sagen.


----------



## badmaxx (16. Jun 2009)

danke schonmal hab zwar nach allem möglichen gesucht aber den beitrag hab ich nich gefunden!
werd mir des ganze morgen mal anschaun, weil mein hirn hat anscheinend grad beschlossen ins bett  zu gehn!


----------



## badmaxx (21. Jul 2009)

so bin jetz mal dazugekommen das ganze auszuprobieren!
leider zeigt er mir bei Zeile 128/129 an das die Zahl zu groß für einen int ist.

Spinnt da meine IDE oder stimmt der Code nicht?


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jul 2009)

Nee, eigentlich sollte das so passen. Welche IDE hast du denn?


----------



## SchonWiederFred (21. Jul 2009)

Hast Du vielleicht die führenden Nullen aus Versehen gelöscht?
033333333333 und
33333333333 sind zum Beispiel zwei völlig verschiedene Werte.


----------



## badmaxx (21. Jul 2009)

nein sind noch dran aber er meckers mir immer noch an aber es läuft bin mir jetz aber ncih ganz sicher ob ich die stelle überhaupt brauch


----------



## Marco13 (22. Jul 2009)

Die wird glaubich nur bei PowerSet benötigt, kannst also die Methode und den PowerSetIterator rausnehmen


----------

